# you don't have hunter eyes without an above average browridge



## herring (Mar 20, 2021)

i see so many people with top tier eye areas irl but none of them look even slightly hunter because they aren't even remotely deep set when viewed from 3/4 or side.
but in frontal photos where you lack any depth perception anyway they might end up looking hunterish because of hooding and vertical narrowness, but it's just an illusion that doesn't hold up when people actually see you in person.

if you believe you have hunter eyes but your side profile doesn't look like an high t neanderthal homo sapiens mix like this








you DONT and will NEVER HAVE hunter eyes

Jason Momoa even has upper eyelid exposure but still looks like a predator simply because of his browridge projection






another example, if sean didn't have his neanderthal browridge his hooding would make him look asian instead of intimidating






this is my cavemen side profile, i have the browridge but i lack the infraorbital bone support to pull of hunter eyes meaning i will have to wait until taban inserts some nice silicone under me eyes and reduces my lower eyelid droopyness until i have finally achieved the hunter eye look.
i might even shave off some browridge because it looks too ogre from some angles imo, i'll have to see.

hunter eyes are a meme when it comes to appealing to women anyway, i personally just want to strike fear into soycucks i see irl and don't care about slaying, so don't worry about it tbh.

but please for the love of god, stop thinking you have hunter eyes just because you have low set brows and hooding, YOU DONT.


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Mar 20, 2021)

hunter eyes and has no noticeable browridge

what now op?


----------



## herring (Mar 20, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> View attachment 1051902
> 
> 
> hunter eyes and has no noticeable browridge
> ...


post his side profile


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Mar 20, 2021)

Is mine average?


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Mar 20, 2021)

hxrrington said:


> post his side profile








no clear sideprofile pic of him but this is as close as it gets

i dont see a neanderthalic browridge like u are talking about above, which u claim is neccessary for hunter eyes


----------



## DesperadoRatado (Mar 20, 2021)

Beetleking88 said:


> Is mine average?
> 
> View attachment 1051907


above average obviously


----------



## Cigarette (Mar 20, 2021)

just bonesmash zygos and browridge


----------



## herring (Mar 20, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> View attachment 1051909
> 
> 
> no clear sideprofile pic of him but this is as close as it gets
> ...


his eyes don't look hunter at all imo, he doesn't look intimidating in the slightest, just very aesthetic and high psl


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 20, 2021)

browridge looks projected only in relation to the forehead.
You can have a good browridge without having the typical eminence of it sticking out from the head.

Spatial Model of Brow Ridge Development; it all makes sense now | Looksmax.me - Men's Self-Improvement & Aesthetics


----------



## Selinity (Mar 20, 2021)

I don't really have a brow-ridge, but my eyes still look hunter because they're deepset, so much so that shadows are cast over them in the sun no matter what angle you look at them from.

Cope.


----------



## herring (Mar 20, 2021)

Selinity said:


> I don't really have a brow-ridge, but my eyes still look hunter because they're deepset, so much so that shadows are cast over them in the sun no matter what angle you look at them from.
> 
> Cope.


post eyes


----------



## R@m@ (Mar 20, 2021)

Jason momoa doesnt have upper eyelid exposure


----------



## herring (Mar 20, 2021)

R@m@ said:


> Jason momoa doesnt have upper eyelid exposure


----------



## R@m@ (Mar 20, 2021)

hxrrington said:


> View attachment 1051924


Over for him, should start suicidemaxximg


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Mar 20, 2021)

Selinity said:


> I don't really have a brow-ridge, but my eyes still look hunter because they're deepset, so much so that shadows are cast over them in the sun no matter what angle you look at them from.
> 
> Cope.


massive forward growth forehead


----------



## StrangerDanger (Mar 20, 2021)

cope
no hunter eyes for ur orbitals anyways op


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Mar 20, 2021)

Hunter eyes is all about having lowset supraorbitals. You need a browridge but it only needs average projection. 

In fact, the most aesthetic eye areas have average - slightly above browridge projection with very lowset supraorbitals. Neanderthal browridge is not aesthetic in any case...


----------



## herring (Mar 20, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> cope
> no hunter eyes for ur orbitals anyways op


why do you think i'm getting infraorbitals implants next year?

i simply lack a straight lower lid for hunter eyes


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Mar 20, 2021)

True 
But what about makingithappen he has hunter eyes but weak brows


----------



## TimeToChange (Mar 20, 2021)

Big browridge is a useless feature


----------



## herring (Mar 20, 2021)

TimeToChange said:


> Big browridge is a useless feature


low t cope as expected


----------



## TimeToChange (Mar 20, 2021)

hxrrington said:


> low t cope as expected


Ok neandertal man. keep thinking girls are intoo man that were living 100 000 years ago


----------



## herring (Mar 20, 2021)

TimeToChange said:


> Ok neandertal man. keep thinking girls are intoo man that were living 100 000 years ago


i don't care about muh girls, all that matters is that i look like i'd snap you without seconds


----------



## TimeToChange (Mar 20, 2021)

hxrrington said:


> i don't care about muh girls, all that matters is that i look like i'd snap you without seconds


And I don't care about muh you look like you can snap me without seconds. All that matter is that you wouldn't cause you cant fight


----------



## herring (Mar 20, 2021)

TimeToChange said:


> And I don't care about muh you look like you can snap me without seconds. All that matter is that you wouldn't cause you cant fight


i've literally been doing combat sports for over 10 years + my face literally signals pure fighting success

you can cope with "muh homo sapiens features have more appeal to women" all you want, it won't change the fact that you're a low t cuck that will never make a women feel protected


----------



## TimeToChange (Mar 20, 2021)

hxrrington said:


> i've literally been doing combat sports for over 10 years + my face literally signals pure fighting success
> 
> you can cope with "muh homo sapiens features have more appeal to women" all you want, it won't change the fact that you're a low t cuck that will never make a women feel protected


You are posting every fucking day about your insecurities and you think a woman would feel protected with you? wtf


----------



## herring (Mar 20, 2021)

TimeToChange said:


> You are posting every fucking day about your insecurities and you think a woman would feel protected with you? wtf


being high t doesn't fix my BDD, i'm still an insecure piece of shit.


----------



## TimeToChange (Mar 20, 2021)

hxrrington said:


> being high t doesn't fix my BDD, i'm still an insecure piece of shit.


high T boost your self esteem and confidence. Seing how you act, you arnt high T.


----------



## herring (Mar 20, 2021)

TimeToChange said:


> high T boost your self esteem and confidence. Seing how you act, you arnt high T.


i don't think the testosterone has reached my brain tbh, but dimorphism doesn't lie


----------



## Cain (Mar 20, 2021)

Ocelot said:


> You can have a good browridge without having the typical eminence of it sticking out from the head.


Examples?


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 20, 2021)

Cain said:


> Examples?


hard to find pictures, but any person with good hooding and low brows which are somewhat visibly projected from the front has a good browridge, even if the browridge doesn't stick out like a distinguishable prominence from the side









basically, the point of that thread I linked is that the apparent protrusion of the brow from the side is influenced by how "forward grown" your forehead is.


----------



## Mateusz74 (Mar 28, 2021)

Shit thread


----------



## Deleted member 4044 (Mar 28, 2021)

Good thread.

Especially your last sentence. 

Prettyboy eyes with good fat distribution are enough


----------



## dnrd (May 12, 2021)

hxrrington said:


> i see so many people with top tier eye areas irl but none of them look even slightly hunter because they aren't even remotely deep set when viewed from 3/4 or side.
> but in frontal photos where you lack any depth perception anyway they might end up looking hunterish because of hooding and vertical narrowness, but it's just an illusion that doesn't hold up when people actually see you in person.
> 
> if you believe you have hunter eyes but your side profile doesn't look like an high t neanderthal homo sapiens mix like this
> ...


u will still have recessed orbital vectors, u can never get hunter eyes


----------



## Alexanderr (May 12, 2021)

Your eyes just need to be deep set, which is why your browridge is rather irrelevant.


----------



## Deleted member 275 (May 12, 2021)




----------



## herring (May 12, 2021)

dnrd said:


> u will still have recessed orbital vectors, u can never get hunter eyes
> View attachment 1132548


nah, i'm a special case since i have good lateral zygomatic projection, i just lack bonemass directly below my orbitals so an implant won't look too uncanny, mine aren't even that recessed to begin with, just not ideally forward grown. even hunter eyes mogger david gandy has this.


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 12, 2021)

DesperadoRatado said:


> View attachment 1051902
> 
> 
> hunter eyes and has no noticeable browridge
> ...


looks insane
hunter eyes are all about low set dense brows with good pfl to pfh
op doesnt know what hes talking about


----------



## herring (May 12, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> looks insane
> hunter eyes are all about low set dense brows with good pfl to pfh
> op doesnt know what hes talking about


he still has deep set orbitals relative to his forehead


----------



## StrangerDanger (May 12, 2021)




----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (May 12, 2021)

hxrrington said:


> he still has deep set orbitals relative to his forehead


no one irl cares about that shit


----------



## herring (May 12, 2021)

TheEndHasNoEnd said:


> no one irl cares about that shit


yes this thread is obviously just pure PSL autism


----------



## AscendingHero (May 8, 2022)

Ocelot said:


> browridge looks projected only in relation to the forehead.
> You can have a good browridge without having the typical eminence of it sticking out from the head.
> 
> Spatial Model of Brow Ridge Development; it all makes sense now | Looksmax.me - Men's Self-Improvement & Aesthetics


So basically browridge growth occurs as the splancho grows?


Spoiler: Wikipedia from your post



The most composed articulation of the spatial model was presented by Moss and Young (1960), who stated that "the presence… of supraorbital ridges is only the reflection of the spatial relationship between two functionally unrelated cephalic components, the orbit and the brain" (Moss and Young, 1960, p282). They proposed (as first articulated by Biegert in 1957)* that during infancy the neurocranium extensively overlaps the orbit, a condition that prohibits brow ridge development. As the splanchocranium grows, however, the orbits begin to advance, thus causing the anterior displacement of the face relative to the brain. Brow ridges then form as a result of this separation.*"



well what causes the splancho to occur? and what causes the frontal eminees of the forehead to shrink (illusion of more projected browridge) or not to?

What roles do the superorbital rims/arhes/notches play in hunter eyes?

What causes low-set browridges and "forward grown" looking foreheads?

@Ocelot

Apologize for the bombardment of questions, just intriguing posts itt.


----------



## NOTCHADRIP (May 9, 2022)

its all cope


----------



## Deleted member 18694 (May 9, 2022)

Deleted member 10185 said:


> Is mine average?
> 
> View attachment 1051907


avg


----------



## CursedOne (May 9, 2022)

I have Ultra gigachad browridge, but I still dont have Hunter eyes because my eyes are bulging....
I Wonder how my eyes would Look after Orbital Decompression...
Even with Strong browridge, U wont have Hunter eyes unless Ur eyes are deepset....


----------

